

Book Review: Javascript Testing With Jasmine - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/blog/2013/04/23/book-review-javascript-testing-with-Jasmine/

======
ben336
I'm curious what people think the market is for this type of programming book,
the "how-to guide". Is there any place for it post-google?

